# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Puçrrat në fytyrë dhe kurimi i tyre

## StormAngel

Pyes me se teper per tretman.
Problemi eshte se kam pucerra ne fytyre te cilat dalin,skuqen,humben dhe  pas nje kohe  serish kthehen.
Kam provuar ca medikamente te cilat ca shoqe me kane thene se jane efikase,po problemi nuk po shmanget.Ende kam probleme,sidomos kur eshte nxehet. :i ngrysur: 
Nese dikush di tretman apo ndonje fare medikamenti per tretman te akneve ne fytyre do isha mirenjohes nese ma tregon. :shkelje syri: 
Pershendetje,
Mirsadi

----------


## Blue_sky

Provo Acne plus creme,Widmer

----------


## KaLTerSi

stormi ilaci me i shitur per eleminimin e akneve quhet Proactive...kush e ka perdorur nuk ka mbetur i zhgenjyer.
nuk e di po e patet ne treg ju andej nga europa, ti interesohu sepse dore me nje brenda pak kohesh ta ben lekuren xix...jo per gje po dhe engjell dhe me akne sikur stonon ca apo jo? lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## BarBie_GirL

> stormi ilaci me i shitur per eleminimin e akneve quhet Proactive...kush e ka perdorur nuk ka mbetur i zhgenjyer.
> nuk e di po e patet ne treg ju andej nga europa, ti interesohu sepse dore me nje brenda pak kohesh ta ben lekuren xix...jo per gje po dhe engjell dhe me akne sikur stonon ca apo jo? lol


Kaltersi ke te drejte
i used Proactive too, nuk mbeta e zhgenjyer hallall parate lol
Kisha pucra ne fytyre ishin te moshes ne fakt po nuk i duroja dot. I telefonova edhe ma derguan vete.Storm nuk do mbetesh i zhgenjyer me beso , do te te duket si enderr kur e shikon fytyren e pastruar per 2 jave. I was so happy and i still am. i can give u the number if u want. now i cant cuz jam ke puna. Do te te beje pune, lol po ste beri beje sic te tha Pink Girl :P
me respekt Barbi mwaq

----------


## Leila

Kur mora infeksion nga plazhi qe mu prish lekura e kurrizit, e injorova per shume kohe se mendoja meqe nuk kam patur kurre acne, edhe kjo do kalonte. Nje farmaciste me rekomandoi nje si alkol me mente, per tu lyer 3 here ne dite. Une u leva me te 1 here ne 3 dite se s'i ndjek shume keto rregullat. 1 muaj me vone, me iken jo vetem pucrat por edhe shenjat e atyre qe kisha me pare. Kur te shkoj prap ne Shqiperi pas 1 jave, do pyes se c'ishte kura exactly.

Vjen ere me e mire se sa Proactive dhe merr me pak energji (Proactive ka jo produkte per te lare fytyren, per ty lyer, si edhe krem zbutes, etj.). Kush e ka perdorur Proactive e di qe mban nje ere te padurueshme. Njoh njerez qe e perdorin dhe vjen nje si ere gelqereje, ilace, etj.. Dhe po nuk e perdore per disa dite, s'ka efekt. Kerkon shume dedikim.

----------


## Leila

Alcool etilico
+ chloraphemicol
+ acid salicilik
+ mentol

Eshte nje perzierje qe e beri nje farmaciste per mua ne Tirane.
Shume i vrazhde per lekuren e fytyres, por megjithate e perdor (desperate times call for desperate measures). Mos e ver shume afer syve se do qash.

----------


## StormAngel

Me shpjego pak me teper proceduren  :shkelje syri: 
Te lutem.

----------


## Leila

Eshte nje leng pa ngjyre, i tejdukshem, por pak i turbullt ne fund (prandaj duhet tundur shishja).
Thjesht lyen fytyren me te 3 here ne dite me pambuk. Me kalimin e kohes, te nevojitet gjithnje e me pak. Atehere fillo me 2 here ne dite, dhe me ne fund 1 here, deri sa te arrish rezultatin qe do.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Proactiv solution permban vetem benzoyl peroxide si substanc aktive, keshtu qe mund te pastroj fytyren nga jasht per disa koh por nuk do e ndaloj problemin e akneve. Edhe uj me krip ka te nejjtin efekt me proactive solution vetem esht me pak efikas. Ilacet per akne jan me permbajtje steroides, un di nje qe e kam perdorur doxycycline, ky esht me perscription.

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Kurse une propozoj  , disa  menyra  te  tjera  , te pa kostushme   :buzeqeshje:  

Do  mbushesh  nje  tencere me 2 ose 3 kile  uje   , do hedhesh  gjysem  gote  qumesht , me pas do ta  nxehesh mire te llokotase  :  do ta maresh perpara dhe do ta mbash  fytyren  perballe  tenxeres me qellim  qe avulli  te hape  poret e  lekures ,mbaje   gati 7 ose 10 minuta deri  sa  te pushoje avulli  . 
ki kujdes se mos digjesh    :buzeqeshje:  

Dhe nje tjeter . Mos sheko  filma  me sex , dhe mos mendo shume  per sex ,
ne qofte se , bindet shoqja   tende per sex , atehere  , ky do te jete ilaci me i mire qe te ka dhene ndonjere   :buzeqeshje:  


Pres  pergjigjje  per efektin  ( eksperimente tek ty ) jo o jo shaka bej      

    Mos te duket qesharake , vepro ashtu sic te thashe , dhe do me kujtosh , vullnet te kesh .

----------


## Mina

Trajtimi estetik me nje terapi profesionale eshte shume efikas. Lexova diku nder postime qe alkooli mund te perdoret. Ju them qe eshte absolutisht gabim. Cdo tentative per te perthare aknet ose lekuren jep efekt te kundert sepse stimulon gjendrat te prodhojne sekrecion te yndyres!

----------


## Mina

Te lutem! Edhe nje gje: eshte mire te perdoret ne te tilla raste produkt qe balancon nivelin e yndyres. Edhe larjet e shpeshta te fytyres jane te demshme! Nje krem si psh. Fluide hydra-matite eshte perfekt!

----------

